# Super DMZ Perfection!



## Saney (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't you dare fucking laugh at me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2010)

i guess for some reason copying and pasting the embed code doesn't work anymore..


----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2010)

how the fuck is that done? for some reason i can't get it to work anymore, like your Black Parents


----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2010)

yea i click the YT thing, and put the embed code in between it.. its not Rocket science.. i've done it before, it just stopped working for me idk


----------



## Built (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd hit it. DAMN!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)

unjerked not big


----------



## independent (Sep 19, 2010)

I cant believe you actually use steroids.  I know now GenX is bunk.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I cant believe you actually use steroids. I know now GenX is bunk.


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I cant believe you actually use steroids.  I know now GenX is bunk.



LOL Werd!


----------



## Kathybird (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't get it.  What's with the pot-bellied teddy bear?




...OH it's Saney.  Never mind.


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 20, 2010)

hysterical, but not neccessarily in a bad way.  At least your Dad has no clue you're on gear.


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2010)

everyone knows I'm on the Juice! But nobody thinks it's working


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> everyone knows I'm on the Juice! But nobody thinks it's working


 
No matter..do YOU think it's working??


----------



## independent (Sep 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You're big enough for fucks sake. Time for a cut. Pipes look big but you carry weight in your mid-section. I told you what to do, avoid carbs unless its milk. Post workout simple carbs are fine as well.
> 
> Train high intensity 6 days a week. (little rest btwn sets)
> 
> Diversify your training: one day high volume isolation, next day olympic compounds, next day calisthenics.



Does blueberry pie qualify as simple carbs?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Sep 21, 2010)

I will remake the video with this song playing... or at least the better version.. anyhow, it'll be Ubertastic!!


----------

